# Cold Stablization using dry ice



## Pinkanator (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever used Dry Ice for cold stabilization? I'm almost to that point and was thinking about. I don't have access to a fridge that will get cold enough. BUT, I think I can get the wine/carboy cold enough and hold it for 36 hours.... Thoughts?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 7, 2015)

Any initial thoughts on how you might stabilize the wine at (or just near) the temperature of interest?


----------



## Pinkanator (Apr 7, 2015)

the plan so far (which is just a thought experiment so far) Is to place the carboy in a igloo type container, and break up dry ice chunks into the wine until I reached the desired temp. of 20 F. Then surround the carboy in dry ice to keep it for 24-36 hours.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think that glass likes that sudden of change in temperature ? Possible breakage - I believe patience is the best thing that all winemakers need. 

There are controllers out there that can turn your chest freezer into any desired temp in order to help you cold stabilize more safely.


----------



## Pinkanator (Apr 7, 2015)

@ Vacuumpumpman
I understand the patience, and I also understand that there are other options, I don't think I will actually do this, like I had stated this is more of a thought experiment....I understand that glass would break with a sudden change in temp. I could bring the carboy up slowly.

I'm just wondering beyond all those factors of breaking carboys, cost, and amount of dry ice, would this work?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 7, 2015)

Pinkanator said:


> @ Vacuumpumpman
> I understand the patience, and I also understand that there are other options, I don't think I will actually do this, like I had stated this is more of a thought experiment....I understand that glass would break with a sudden change in temp. I could bring the carboy up slowly.
> 
> I'm just wondering beyond all those factors of breaking carboys, cost, and amount of dry ice, would this work?



It will work till you froze the wine due to extreme coldness and then you will have a broken carboy.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> It will work till you froze the wine due to extreme coldness and then you will have a broken carboy.


and maybe a wine slushy afterwards if you are lucky, if not, then 6 gallons of wasted wine..................


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 7, 2015)

I did look up the temperatures of dry ice = 

Anyway, dry ice is much, much colder because carbon dioxide freezes at a lower temperature:-79 degrees Celsius or -109 degrees Fahrenheit!

Very good chance on freezing the wine !


----------

